# Bugera V55HD 55W Tube Guitar Amp Head



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

$350.. huh good price. 

http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product?sku=502585

http://www.bugera-amps.com/EN/products/V55HD.aspx


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

Wonder if they fixed that whole "set's itself on fire" problem they have been plagued with.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Zacman0126 said:


> Wonder if they fixed that whole "set's itself on fire" problem they have been plagued with.


any proof of this ?

tried to do a google search but nothing on them ..

interesting amp at a good price..


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Old Bugera's are infamous for their over-heating problems. But these V series are new. Hopefully, they wont have heating problems.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

CDWaterloo said:


> Old Bugera's are infamous for their over-heating problems. But these V series are new. Hopefully, they wont have heating problems.


they just might be worth a try,

Can't even find any spec's on them , Been to there web sight , doesn't say to much.
would like see some more info on them.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

sent a email last evening and got a answer this morning , good time on the reply,
this was my question:

What are the dimensions and weight of the amp, And do you have a spec sheet ??

I hear they occasionally catch fire is this true ?

Answer:

Dear Larsin.

I attached the manual for you, the specs are given in there.

No, they don’t catch fire.

In the past, there have been some amps (earlier model line 6260/333) that had a badge of bad tubes, which produced a shortage.
This is sorted out.

The Vintage series never was affected, the failure that is posted on the web / forums was with amps that were produced 2 years ago, and, as I said,
Not with the amp itself. It was a tube defect that came up later in use…something several amp manufacturers suffered from, we all bough t a t the same tube factory…

Your BUGERA Team 
Rolf Buschmann
European Business Center
BEHRINGER International GmbH 


*They allso sent me the pdf with the specs*


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

They actually wrote back? That's impressive.


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

LaRSin said:


> sent a email last evening and got a answer this morning , good time on the reply,
> this was my question:
> 
> What are the dimensions and weight of the amp, And do you have a spec sheet ??
> ...


I call bullshit. They had problems with Tubes at first, the amp would just poop out and not produce any sound, so you replace the tubes. Then the fire problem came out, it was the grid screen resistor. My ass other comanies suffered from this. What a slimey bastard. 2 years ago? Pft. My local shop, Axemusic, started carrying these 6 month's ago. 2 month's later, they are in the clearence section, I WONDER WHY. Man that boils my blood, snakey little shit.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Zacman0126 said:


> I call bullshit. They had problems with Tubes at first, the amp would just poop out and not produce any sound, so you replace the tubes. Then the fire problem came out, it was the grid screen resistor. My ass other comanies suffered from this. What a slimey bastard. 2 years ago? Pft. My local shop, Axemusic, started carrying these 6 month's ago. 2 month's later, they are in the clearence section, I WONDER WHY. Man that boils my blood, snakey little shit.


have you tried this model in ther store , can't find any reveiws on them at all


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

Allow me to explain a little better. The grid screen resistor wasn't/isn't doing it's job, the Transformer heats up. The transformer then fails due to overheating. You are now stuck with a paperweight. So in order to fix this....new set of tubes, new grid screen resistor (+ shop rates). You are now at the cost of what it would have been just to get the real damned thing it's trying to copy.


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

LaRSin said:


> have you tried this model in ther store , can't find any reveiws on them at all


No but I would stay away if I was you. What kind of tone are you trying to go after anyways?


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Zacman0126 said:


> No but I would stay away if I was you. What kind of tone are you trying to go after anyways?


I like clean and mabey a little reverb . no heavey distorion or metel stuff.

And I can't afford a some of those boutique or expensive amps, I like the Peavey classic 30 head , But they don't make them anymore ,
And can't find a used one. I'm a older guy that likes to try and mabey jam with some friends once and a while.


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

used fender combo? Or do you not like fender cleans.

EDIT: I see you have a hot rod deluxe in your sig. lol.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Zacman0126 said:


> used fender combo? Or do you not like fender cleans.
> 
> EDIT: I see you have a hot rod deluxe in your sig. lol.


I like the Fender , But was looking for a cheap head, just to try something different , Don't have the tech 21 30 watt anymore , sold that ,

I looked at the Marshall MG100DFX head solid state , But from the reveiws quality and clean isn't that great. I also didn't want a fullsize head either..

Plus I would like to stay with tube if possible.(but not set in stone)..


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

LaRSin said:


> I like the Fender , But was looking for a cheap head, just to try something different , Don't have the tech 21 30 watt anymore , sold that ,
> 
> I looked at the Marshall MG100DFX head solid state , But from the reveiws quality and clean isn't that great. I also didn't want a fullsize head either..
> 
> Plus I would like to stay with tube if possible.(but not set in stone)..


Check out the Blackstar HT-5, everyone has been raving about them lately.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Zacman0126 said:


> Check out the Blackstar HT-5, everyone has been raving about them lately.


yes ,but it would be difficult to jam with that..,


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe a Blackheart Handsome Devil. Small head with good clean (so I've read).


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

LaRSin said:


> yes ,but it would be difficult to jam with that..,


nah dude. that thing can go LOUD.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Called musicianfriend and that amp doesn't ship to Canada anyway..


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

ZZounds has warehouse resealed Valve King heads at 449 if that's in your budget...

http://www.zzounds.com/item--PEVVKING100


----------

